# CARRIER: PBS to air 10 part series about life on US aircraft carrier



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

This sounds cool. Can't wait to see it. It says it will be on April 27 - May 1 from 9-11 PM. Get your DVRs ready.

_Filmed from May to November 2005, nearly 2,000 hours of high-definition video were captured aboard the USS Nimitz._

http://www.pbs.org/aboutpbs/news/20071025_iconproductions.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds good. Of course, we SFO bay area Dish subscribers get 4 PBS stations all in SD except for those who get OTA.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Update: this starts airing in HD on PBS beginning Sunday April 27.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

i spent half of my Navy career on carriers and 3 of them were on the Nimitz.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> _... nearly 2,000 hours of high-definition video were captured aboard the USS Nimitz._


And held for 2 1/2 years without charges or ......


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

navy8ball said:


> i spent half of my Navy career on carriers and 3 of them were on the Nimitz.


Same here.

NIMITZ (her first Med cruise)
KENNEDY
FORRESTAL
SARATOGA

Bunch of "small boys," too.

Been there - done that.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I opt out of a carrier, Constellation, for a destroyer. Good choice it turned out.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

same here, i was on the john f kennedy, many moons ago, 69-71


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

DDE 764 Lloyd Thomas,1961-1963. GM3


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Cool. Lots of shipmates here...


----------



## dcmidnight (Jul 6, 2007)

Is anyone getting this in HD? Was flipping through the stations it was on here in Northern VA last night and not one was actually broadcast in HD.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

USS COWPENS (CG-63). My wife has been watching this with me and she is fascinated that all this goes on.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dcmidnight said:


> Is anyone getting this in HD? Was flipping through the stations it was on here in Northern VA last night and not one was actually broadcast in HD.


I get it in HD via the national feed of PBS-HD from Comcast.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

It's in HD on my local PBS via OTA. Although the the PQ is pretty bad, but I think that's due to my local PBS.


----------



## dcmidnight (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not getting it in HD here - this is the first time having the HR21 and not having OTA access has really pissed me off.


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

It is in HD OTA in Houston, Tx and the picture has been real good.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

It's in HD in New Orleans, our station provides the National PBS feed on their digital signal.



dcmidnight said:


> I'm not getting it in HD here - this is the first time having the HR21 and not having OTA access has really pissed me off.


You know the AM21 is now available for order at DirecTV


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So those of you who watched this show, did you like it? I did. Couldn't believe they got away with some of the stuff they said though.

And in regards to the guy who fell overboard, how long do you think he lasted out there? And one thing that gets me about that, why don't they carry radio beacons with them at all times when they're working on the flight decks, so that if they do fall over, as soon as they hit the water its activated, and they send out a signal to their exact location? This is something the Navy needs to looks at.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed the show when it wasn't being an "IRAQ war is bad" or "because of the war, I have to be away from my family" hit piece. The parts where they were showing how things ran on the ship and the inner working of the carrier were great. I thought the contrast between the locations where the telephones were located was fascinating. It seemed like the higher you went up in rank, the more privacy you got when you wanted to make a phone call. I also was stunned that they had PC's with Internet and email capabilities. I guess I always thought they would have been locked down. Having a PC with Internet/email seemed like a huge security hole to me.


----------

